# Hello, new member!



## alan_n (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Just came across your forum while on edition38. 
A bit about me, Im Alan, live in West London, and have just turnt 20. I'm currently driving a 01' Lupo gti, recently took this in part exchange against my previous car, Ibiza Cupra 20VT. Loving the Lupo at the moment, but it was never ment to be a long term thing, and i will be changing it when my insurance is up in Febuary. 
I am looking to get a TT 225. Have a budget of around 7k so hopefully i will be able to get something nice, wont be rushing into anything as i dont need a car for work so as soon as i sell the Loop in Feb my search will begin 
Thought i would pop in and say hello anyways, and will start doing my research on the forum, finding out what to look for when the time comes.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome, lots of nice tts in the for sale section of the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

first up i would get some insurance quotes, as some can be very picky for under 21s


----------



## alan_n (Oct 25, 2008)

Cheers for the welcome people. 
Yeah i am going to look into insurance as soon as i can, its difficult to get quotes at the moment though as i am still a few months away from when i want to take out a policy so cant get quotes off alot of companies.
Fingers crossed i will be able to get some decent ones though as i will have 3 years no claims, and dont really cover alot of miles, it will only be used for social and not commuting.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi alan and welcome buddy,

Yeh i was going to say have a look at insurance before anything else. Im 23 and it was ok me getting a TT, i have a good history etc..... . But a friend of mine who has almost turned 21 cant get insured by most companies, and the ones that he can basically want alot of money!! :x 
Anyway, hope you get what you want mate, and welcome


----------

